# Egg White seperators?



## eckstg (Nov 18, 2008)

Is there a device that makes extracting egg yolks from egg whites simple and quick?

Im trying a diet that calls for alot of egg whites but no yolks and it takes too long to peel eggs after boiling.It also takes too long to take the time to drain the white through my fingers and extracting the yolks from each egg.

I'm stumped on what to do.I would like to get 3 meals a day of 20 egg whites and 4 whole eggs.This would be 6 dozen eggs a day but only 6 whole eggs with yolks.I bought some microwave poaches that makes cooking them simple and fast but the time to extract the yolks takes too long.

Any ideas?


----------



## VeraBlue (Nov 18, 2008)

Why not just buy liquid egg whites?  They'd be located in the egg section of your supermarket in quart or pint size containers.

If you require that many egg whites, it's surely the way to go.  Personally, I don't think the 10 seconds it takes to separate eggs is over long, but everyone is different.


----------



## jet (Nov 18, 2008)

I agree that purchased egg whites are the way to go.  Otherwise, what would you do with all of the yolks?


----------



## Michael in FtW (Nov 20, 2008)

eckstg said:


> Is there a device that makes extracting egg yolks from egg whites simple and quick?
> 
> Im trying a diet that calls for alot of egg whites but no yolks and it takes too long to peel eggs after boiling.It also takes too long to take the time to drain the white through my fingers and extracting the yolks from each egg.
> 
> ...


 
Humm - wouldn't 20 egg whites and 4 whole eggs 3 times a day be 60 egg whites and 12 whole eggs per day? 

We're had a couple of discussion about this Egg Seperator Pro:







Not bad for $345!

Of course, for $1.99 you can get one of these more common egg seperators: 






But it is a little more work - you have to dump the yolsk out one egg at a time.

If you want to save time and money you have a couple of options to cracking your own fresh eggs every day (and throwing away 60 yolks a day): bulk powdered egg whites (commonly used by body builders on a egg white diet) or bulk frozen egg whites (here is one online source). Look around and you can probably find a better price from a baking supply source.

I don't know where you live - but you might call around to the bakeries in your area and see if they can point you toward a local wholesale source for either the dried or liquid eggs.


----------



## vilasman (Nov 28, 2008)

AAMCO I believe the name is makes at least 2 different ones because I have them. I will post pictures of you like. I am fairly sure Oxo makes one as well. Try kitchen collection, the corning revere store. Also ebay and amazon.

As for what to do with the egg yolks... make custard. I am about to have the opposite problem. I am going to use a rack of egg yolks and have whites left over


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 28, 2008)

Michael in FtW said:


> Humm - wouldn't 20 egg whites and 4 whole eggs 3 times a day be 60 egg whites and 12 whole eggs per day?
> 
> We're had a couple of discussion about this Egg Seperator Pro:
> 
> ...



DH says he'd find it a lot harder to separate himself from $345!


----------

